# Binky, my extra special boy!



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

On Tuesday we lost our boy to an extremely nasty disease, he died with his head on my lap staring into my eyes... an image I will keep with me for the rest of my days.
We kept him from our last litter, he spent every second of his life with us. I watched him being born & I watched him go to be with his mum.

Binky, you were the "one", special beyond belief & I love you more than I could ever imagine... part of me has gone with you. Always my big boy, I miss you so much buddy.

Around 2 weeks old with my son.



Roughly 4 months old



6 months



With his mum



The Christmas fairy



Just him



Possibly my favourite pic, it summed him up perfectly...a lovely gentle giant


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I "liked" this post for the wonderful, loving sentiment and the beautiful photos which gave us an idea of what a gorgeous boy Binky was. My heart is with you, and I am holding you in my prayers at this very painful time - but please remember that you will meet him again. Love goes on forever; it is eternal, and your feelings for him, and his for you, will never die.

It must have been so difficult for you watching him suffer and especially when you finally lost him, but your presence will have made for an easier passing and a a much gentler death for him.

There are no words to describe how we feel, and nothing will bring comfort for a time, I know, but remember that he is still with you in your heart and in spirit.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you @lostbear. The photos don't do him justice, don't really show what he was. He was 60 kg of love, never a problem with other dogs big or small, he had such confidence that the other 2 I have always looked to him for guidance when they were unsure, he was their mentor, their rock... if he was ok then so were they. Now he's gone I can see the confusion in them, they relied on him so much. The younger one (Thor) is 18 months old & bonded with him immediately when we got him (9 weeks), Binky basically house trained him for us, he followed him everywhere & copied his behaviour.
Right up to the end when we were waiting for the vet Thor lay with him, didn't leave his side & now he doesn't understand where his hero has gone.

So I'm missing my special boy like never before & watching a puppy try to cope with his loss.....it's a bit poo!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BlackadderUK said:


> Thank you @lostbear. The photos don't do him justice, don't really show what he was. He was 60 kg of love, never a problem with other dogs big or small, he had such confidence that *the other 2 I have always looked to him for guidance* when they were unsure, he was their mentor, their rock... if he was ok then so were they. Now he's gone *I can see the confusion in them*, they relied on him so much. The younger one (Thor) is 18 months old & bonded with him immediately when we got him (9 weeks), Binky basically house trained him for us, he followed him everywhere & copied his behaviour.
> Right up to the end when we were waiting for the vet Thor lay with him, didn't leave his side & now he doesn't understand where his hero has gone.
> 
> So I'm missing my special boy like never before & watching a puppy try to cope with his loss.....it's a bit poo!


How heartbreaking it is to watch an animal grieve and not be able to offer comfort. Animals have such deep and rich emotional lives - most of us don't give them credit for the depth of feeling they experience.

May I ask - was he named after Death's horse in the Discworld novels?


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

lostbear said:


> May I ask - was he named after Death's horse in the Discworld novels?


In a roundabout way, yes. He was named Ed but my son started calling him Binky after reading the books & it kinda caught on... I was the only one in the family who tried to stay with his original name but gave up.... Binky he was.


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

Beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a really beautiful boy.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

He was gorgeous, love the fairy pic , he looks so embarassed !
RIP handsome boy .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Such a beautiful boy he had such a kind lovely face.

So very sorry for your loss.

I'm sure though that he left knowing how very much he was loved.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful boy and lovely pictures.
Really sorry for the loss of your extra special boy.
RIP sweet Binky.xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry to read about Binky, your tribute to him has sent tears running down my face. 
What a stunning boy he was and what wonderful memories to cherish.
Run free Binky.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gorgeous boy and beautiful pics...tears here as well.
R.I.P. Binky Darling xxx


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you to you all for your support, the fact that you're all dog lovers & have all been through this makes your lovely words more meaningful.

@rottiepointerhouse I could go on & on with tributes to him but I don't have the words to really describe him or the impact he had on all of our lives plus I don't want to bore you all either....
All dogs are special, remarkable, amazing animals & our time with them is far too short but in over 30 years of living with dogs I have never had one like Binky! His confidence, his calmness, his gentleness, his loving nature was unique in my experience. He had a presence, an aura inside & outside the house, nothing ever fazed him, it was like he was made of granite... sadly he wasn't.
So after saying I wouldn't bore you, I just have.

@SusieRainbow So he should look embarrassed, he'd just been told off for squirming under the tree... that's how he came out. Every year he did the same & never realised he was too big to fit resulting in the tree toppling over.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss...
He was a very handsome boy..


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

We got his ashes back today, our big boy is home!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thinking of you all x❤


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry  xx


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

lostbear said:


> How heartbreaking it is to watch an animal grieve and not be able to offer comfort. Animals have such deep and rich emotional lives - most of us don't give them credit for the depth of feeling they experience.


How right you are! Thor has just started eating properly, nearly 2 weeks later. He's lost so much weight we were starting to really worry about him, he wouldn't settle, barely slept... spent most of his time looking out of the window whimpering. It has been painful to watch him & nothing I tried helped.

I don't think we have a clue what goes on in their little heads, how much they understand...

We all miss the big guy so much.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

So christmas is here & you're not! I'm missing your big fat face poking into everything from cooking to present wrapping, I'm missing you greeting our visitors but most of all I'm missing you!
Merry xmas big man wherever you are, love you more than I can say.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thinking of you x ❤


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

BlackadderUK said:


> So christmas is here & you're not! I'm missing your big fat face poking into everything from cooking to present wrapping, I'm missing you greeting our visitors but most of all I'm missing you!
> Merry xmas big man wherever you are, love you more than I can say.


I can relate to how you are feeling, I lost my Koko in october, this christmas has been so quiet and, well, Kokoless! just as you describe your Binky, Koko was a dog who liked to get 'involved' in everything, this year was just not right, I just couldnt get into the spirit, I miss her so much. Im certain though, wherever Binky, Koko and all the other lost babies are, they know how much they are loved and missed. xxx ((((hugs)))) for you. xxx


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

snickypoo said:


> I can relate to how you are feeling, I lost my Koko in october, this christmas has been so quiet and, well, Kokoless! just as you describe your Binky, Koko was a dog who liked to get 'involved' in everything, this year was just not right, I just couldnt get into the spirit, I miss her so much. *Im certain though, wherever Binky, Koko and all the other lost babies are, they know how much they are loved and missed.* xxx ((((hugs)))) for you. xxx


I really do hope you're right...big hugs back xxx Dogs eh, who'd have 'em!


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

BlackadderUK said:


> I really do hope you're right...big hugs back xxx *Dogs eh, who'd have 'em![*/QUOTE]Us, we would, we are gluttons for punishment aren't we? I promise myself everytime I lose a precious pet, no more animals, but, I always do, eventually, Koko was such an extraordinarily special girl though, I think its going to be a long time before I feel capable of loving again. I'm sure I'll get there, in time  xx


----------



## Ali1808 (Dec 27, 2015)

Gorgeous boy!! My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Today you would have been 9 years old, your sister has had her birthday treat...I so wish you could have had yours.
Missing you like crazy... I don't know what you've done to me!
Happy birthday big fella, love you always.


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am sure he knows that you thinking about him always.
Hugs!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

❤ x ❤


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

What a beautiful boy, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

1 Year ago on this day you left us, I remember it as though it happened this morning.
Some people say we will meet again, I very much hope so...
Take care big guy, love you always xxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow...time goes so fast.
Thinking of Binky and you all. X
❤


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

Time passes quickly, but he has always been in your heart.
Hugs.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh, how time flies, a year already? 
Thinking of you and hoping your memories of your special boy bring you more 'happy' than 'sad' thoughts a year on. xx Still running free in warm sunshine Binky! Give my Koko a kiss for me if you see her. xxx (((hugs))) xxx


----------

